
Trump reportedly held call with bank CEOs as the stock market plunged - JPLeRouzic
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/16/trump-reportedly-held-call-with-major-bank-ceos-on-wednesday-as-the-stock-market-plunged.html
======
bediger4000
Caption on photo of Trump on the phone: "President Trump talks with on the
phone in the Oval Office."

"talks with on the phone"? This is a type of typo we haven't seen much in the
past. It's clearly a problem were the spell-checker did not put a wiggly red
line under anything, so MSNBC just pasted it in. Semantically, it's an error.
"talks with" who? Spellcheck is great, don't get me wrong, but grammar
checkers just aren't up to even "lazy human copy editor" standards.

~~~
fred_is_fred
I look at this more like an undeclared variable in a bash script. They
probably use that photo and caption about 1000 times a year and forgot to set
CALLEE="Bank CEOs".

"President Trump talks with ${CALLEE} on the phone in the Oval Office."

